# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Vente]Mgane II Extrme dci 85 ch

## juvamine

A vendre
Mgane 2 phase 1 Extrme 1.5L DCI 85 ch beige Angora
5 portes
premire main
dort dans un garage
voiture non fumeur
date de mise en circulation: 06/2006

45000 km
Trs bon tat gnral

Equipements:
- Limiteur / Rgulateur
- Climatisation rgule
- Detecteur de pluie
- Allumage automatique des phares
- Jantes Alu 16"
- Carte Renault Main libre
- Antibrouillards avants
- 4 vitres lectriques
- Rtroviseurs exterieurs rabatables lectriquements

Entretients rcents:
Juillet 2008: rvision des 40000, plaquettes de freins
Septembre 2008: pneus avants (pour la premire fois)
Novembre 2008: pneus arrires (pour la premire fois)

Prix de vente: 11000 

Disponible fin Janvier 2009 !

----------


## juvamine

!up

Je la laisse  10000  !

----------


## juvamine

Vendu....au garagiste... ::(:

----------

